# bachelors degree in hospitality?



## chefbenham (Jan 6, 2003)

ok... ive got a question. i finished a culinary arts program as well as a baking and pastry program. im now enrolled in a bachelors program to get a degree in hospitality management. now if i have no desire to get out of the kitchen, is this bachelors degree all that important? i mean, i know that all education is important, but ive never heard another chef tell me how important a bachelors in hospitality management is. so... thoughts??


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Ben, only do it if it's important to you. How much more in debt would you go to get the bachelor degree? You say you don't wanna leave the kitchen now but you may have a different answer ten or fifteen years down the road. Let's say teaching sounded good to you. To do it (teach) at a university level you'll need one. Do it to gain more knowledge of the business side of the industry. Being able to cook is great. Being able to cook and adequately manage is superb.


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Okay, I'm a senior at the Bowling Green State Univeristy College of Business Administration with a concentration in Hospitality/Restaruant Management and a food minor. Here is what I have gathered in my travels so far:

YOU DO NOT NEED A DEGREE-- if you want to pursue foodservice positions such as line or service or even distributers. 

YOU DO NEED A DEGREE-- if you want to run your own business, teach, become exec chef in any formal situation, as well as to recieve a better paycheck (and we all no that that is far fetched!)

I was MADE to stay in my program, to finish my degree. I had plans on finishing my bacheolrs, then going to JWU for my culinary degree. After a summer job in Put-In-Bay, Ohio, I truly realized that being a "chef" is NOT want I wanted. So, I am activiely pursuing an oenology degree after my BA, so I may open my own winery, or bistro, or wine bar. This way I can still have my food (amateur chef), enjoy the lifestyle, and hold a few degrees as well. I hope this is of some help for you.

Chefjoed


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

No you do not need a degree to be exec. chef, run your business, get a bigger paycheck, or anything. This is an industry which values hard work, skill, dedication, and above all, results.

Many business owners have little education, let alone a bachelor's degree. Many executive chefs worked their way up through the ranks and got there by being the best at what they do. Many lifelong chefs share a passion for cooking that one can only wonder about from the outside. It's a little like having a passion for Harley Davidsons. If I have to explain, you won't understand! 

Sheesh, listen to me. That doesn't seem right coming out of me, being that I'm the one who always pushes everyone to try and achieve the highest level of education they physically can. But I DO think a bachelor's degree is worth your time and effort. If you can afford it, stay in school. It's a wonderful experience. Oh, you learn a lot too!

Kuan


----------

